# IH 574 Tachometer



## mattop (Jul 25, 2013)

I have an IH 574 with a non-working tach. I pulled the cable from the back of the tach and started up the tractor to find that it does not spin. I followed it to the front of the engine and see where it "plugs in" to the engine. What are the common problems here? Will a new tach and cable get me going again? How difficult is it to disconnect the cable from the front of the engine?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

May be the cable is worn where it drives off the engine or the littleconnection box may be worn / damaged and needs replacing ???


----------



## mattop (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok. I'll have to look at that, although that is a bit daunting. I assume I'll have to remove the hood to get to that part?


----------



## Couch (4 mo ago)

Na,you don’t need to remove the hood .You just follow cable to the front of the engine and unscrew it.


----------

